# Alphadamp review.



## Waterfowl (Apr 20, 2012)

I received a pack of Alphadamp a couple of days ago. I installed 5 sheets in my rear door of a Land Rover Disco. I covered as much of my inner panel as I could and almost the entire outer panel that would be covered by the door trim.

It was easy to work with. I just used a razor blade to cut thr sheets to the size I wanted. The metal outer layer is thicker and the adhesion was great.

I have 2 6.5 subs in the stock locations and have 400 w powering them at 8 ohm. Alphadamp worked great and I do not have any unwanted noise from my rear door. I will definitely use again!

Mobile Photobucket

Mobile Photobucket


----------



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

I prefer the flat tile of AlphaDamp vs. the roll of Dynamat. Nothing wrong with Dynamat- it's great stuff and I've used it before, but AlphaDamp costs less, is easily as effective if not more, and is easier to work with.

So far, I've only applied it to my doors and road noise is significantly decreased.

No affiliation- just a satisfied client.


----------

